# Attention all C5 A6 owners



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got a set of these wheels from the A8L (they are the 19x9.5 version) and I was wondering if anyone out there has put these on their A6? What size tires are you running? I have been looking at 235/35/19's but would like to know what others are running.
And do you have spacers, if so how thick? Are there any clearance issues?
Please help... I want to get these on the ride before summer hits


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

are you sure they are 9.5?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

9.5 will definitely rub on the front. 








note the circled area, if you remove your wheel youll notice that right in there on the wheel bearing housing (that big piece of metal lol) on top theres a notch that juts out towards the wheel, i dont know what structural or mechanical value this has but it can be grinded down i believe to offer you some more clearance. with 9.5's youll need some spacers too, as far as size im not really sure. the rears should fit id say. the front is a gamble IMO hope that helps, if youre getting them cheap id say go for it and just try it out i would i love those pie plates


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (zebinheimer)*

I was afraid of this, I kinda test fit them earlier to see if they fit with the current tires which are like 265/45/19's or something like that and with the car jacked up and the weight unsprung they wouldn't go all the way on, and I am planning on getting smaller tires on there but I was wondering if once the weight is on them and the control arms level out if that will provide clearance? 
After reading what I just wrote that sounds like the dumbest thing I may have ever put in writing.
So grinding down that notch looks like it will work, but as you stated I don't know the mechanical significance of it so I am reluctant to do so. My other hang up is with the spacers... I need to get them thick enough so that the tires clear the wheel bearing housing but if I get them too think I think i would run the risk of rubbing on the outer edge of the wheel well. 
Anyone else out there have any info for me? Surely someone out there has run these wheels on an A6 before...


----------



## tttttada (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

Was there really a need to triple-post?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3675299
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3676485


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (tttttada)*

I posted on three different forums to try to reach more people and they all got moved here... oh well


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

they are not 9.5 if they are oem. i run 255 35 19 on the oem ones but i have a 4.2 which has wider frnders and im also running 20mm spacers with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (DTOYVR6)*

Mine are audi rims and I am pretty sure they are 9.5" wide, unless I have a funk ruler. How wide are yours? With the 20mm spacers how much clearance do you get on the inside edge of the wheel?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

wheels are measure on inner between bead lips not outside


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (DAROWDYAUDI)*

well its kinda hard to measure that way with tires on em








But seriously, they have 265 or 255 tires on them right now which converts to 10" or 10.5" treadwidth, and the sidewalls are pretty vertical, so I am assuming you lose about an inch to an inch and a half between both sidewalls and the beads, making them at least 9" wide. hmmm


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Attention all C5 A6 owners (Cor32rado)*

UPDATE:
They are 255's so that mean the treadwidth is 10" and if you lose an inch and a half between both sidewalls and beads i guess that puts them in at 8.5" and if you lose an inch on both sides that puts them at 8"


----------

